# Spanish Style slingshot



## Jman739 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey,

I've seen a few spanish style slingshots (pictures only) and I am curious as to how they are aimed and shot, as well as more about the strange stitched pouches used.

Thanks,

Jman


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Hmmm, not sure. Do you have a picture of one?


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Good style i think :violin:


----------



## Jman739 (Jan 20, 2016)

yeah, here:

http://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/the-jawa-spanish-shooter.7472/


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I've never shot one either but I imagine the sights Metro added helps a lot. He held a competition a while ago after one of his builds where the slingshot was sent from person to person around the world. The shooter who shot the most consecutive hits and filmed it won so it would be worth looking at their vids. Not sure who won but I still carry the envy and still think that was very cool of him to do.

Have you seen his piston head Spanish shooter? 
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/46506-MGG-Spanish-Cafe-Racer

Are you talking about the tabs attached to the frame when you talk about stitched pouches?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jman739 (Jan 20, 2016)

No, search spanish slingshot pouch and you can see it, sorry don't know how to post pictures.


----------

